# Andy, saying "hi"



## andyriggle (Mar 24, 2008)

Just thought I'd introduce myself. My name's Andy, and I'm from the Chicagoland area. 

I play keyboards in theater pits and write music. Hope to have a good time here. 

Kind Regards, 

Andy

http://www.soundclick.com/bands/page_mu ... dID=498460


----------



## Scott Cairns (Mar 25, 2008)

Hi Andy, welcome to VI. o-[][]-o


----------



## lux (Mar 25, 2008)

Welcome Andy.

Luca


----------



## Chrislight (Mar 25, 2008)

Hi Andy - welcome to VI! Have fun on the forums. 8)


----------

